# Atlantis V2 @ Vapecon?



## Festival Panda (13/4/15)

Will Any Vendors have the atlantis v2 at Vapecon ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/15)

I would be willing to bet that the answer to your question will be a resounding yes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Festival Panda (13/4/15)

Anyone with good recommendations on a good mod to use with this been looking at the ipv4 or sx mini ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/15)

The SX Mini will no doubt be the best of the best... but it's expensive!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Festival Panda (13/4/15)

Price +/-?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/15)

Festival Panda said:


> Price +/-?



Around the R2,450 mark.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapeclub-sx-mini-m-class-pre-order.t10571/


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/4/15)

Hehe, awesome status message @Festival Panda 
*You're a Vaper when you read OMG! as zero Nicotine*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Festival Panda (13/4/15)

haha thanks @Imthiaz Khan.... @Rob Fisher haha lol anything above mediocre at a better price?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/15)

Festival Panda said:


> haha thanks @Imthiaz Khan.... @Rob Fisher haha lol anything above mediocre at a better price?



Yes... the IPV Mini 2 is a good option!


----------



## free3dom (13/4/15)

Or the Smok M80 (~R1000)...loving mine to bits


----------



## Festival Panda (14/4/15)

Thanks @free3dom will def take a look at that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/15)

Talking about the Aspire Atlantis 2... any Vendors getting this in soon?


----------



## Festival Panda (16/4/15)

@Rob Fisher Vapeclub has!

http://ecigssa.co.za/vapeclub-lemo-2-atlantis-2-50w-bottom-fed-box-mods-smok-m80.t10573/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/15)

Thanks... missed it! Boom!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Festival Panda (16/4/15)

Yeah... waiting for vapecon is not working out so well. Want it now!


----------



## Festival Panda (16/4/15)

@free3dom ... so looks like I'm getting the Atlantis 2 and smok M80

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)

Festival Panda said:


> @free3dom ... so looks like I'm getting the Atlantis 2 and smok M80



Congrats...that's gonna be a rocking combination


----------



## Festival Panda (4/5/15)

Just fired up!!! lol just think need to come down on the nic strength now cause damn !!!!


----------

